# My new baby



## LittlePixie (Jul 19, 2011)

Pixie


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww lovely


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sweetie :001_wub:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! bless Yummy puss!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

She's just beautiful. Almost identical to how my Misi was as a babe. So cute. Love tabbies


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

How lovely! I'm jealous! :lol:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

i adore tabbys she is soo sweet!
love you pixie


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

gorgeous baby, the name really suits,
michelle x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

So sweet.


----------



## rach74 (Mar 20, 2011)

Adorable:001_tt1:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Gorgeous x


----------

